# WARSAW | ArtNorblin (Norblin factory redevelopment)



## LoveAgent. (Jun 22, 2009)

> Preparatory work is proceeding on Capital Park’s major planned investment in Warsaw. The company’s ArtNorblin project in the Wola district has already received a planning decision from the City Hall, and the developer wants to apply for a building permit by the end of this year.
> 
> The investment will be built on a plot that formerly housed the Norblin factory. It aims to both revitalize the post-industrial area by renovating the plant’s buildings and machinery and develop modern structures with commercial space.
> 
> ...


----------



## LoveAgent. (Jun 22, 2009)




----------

